#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Show Budget OR Actual sales

## Radovan

Hello,

In my data I have two DataSets, Actual and Budget. Actual sales net of rebates are calculated in a Measure called 'Sales NET of Rebates Actual' and another Measure calculates the budgeted sales NET of rebates called 'Sales NET of Rebates Budget'.

The difficulty I have is to create a third calculated measure that would show either 'Sales NET of Rebates Actual' or 'Sales NET of Rebates Budget' depending on the DataSet viewed.

Any help would be appreciated.

thank you

Radovan

----------


## Chris 53

Need to see it to know what you are referring to.  Post a sample work book, please.

----------

